# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Aquarium Online Shops Singapore

## doofie22

does anybody know of any online web shop that sell aquarium stuff? There's only a handful i know.

----------


## HerrGideon

Try freshnmarine.com.sg. Great site, great service.

----------


## limz_777

> Try freshnmarine.com.sg. Great site, great service.



This site is Singapore or India based?

----------


## apisto31

Try mizuworld.com
Got some stuff from them...

----------


## bossteck

> This site is Singapore or India based?


Prices are in Singapore dollars as far as I know. 
What gave you the idea that it is based in India?

----------


## jeffteo

freshnmarine.com.sg confirm is in Singapore as it uses SingPost. Don't think there is a SingPost in India.

----------


## Yulbrainer

Another option: www.gcshop-sg.com

----------

